# VW Transporter off to Newquay!



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi Guys Gogsy here! Hope you are all well? A recent update of the VW i completed today.

A client of ours was off to Newquay for the weekend in his VW machine! So what better way to polish his ride up with some of the Autobrite Range! No machine polishing here just a spruce up!

Enjoy!

The products used

Autobrite Magifoam
Autobrite Cherry Glaze
Autobrite New Gloss Enhancer
Autobrite Vinyl Trim
Autobrite Crystal Glass
Autobrite Just The Tonic Tar + Remover
Autobrite FAB
Autobrite Premium Pink Sheen

The beast!!

















































































































​
Hope you like and any questions please ask me.

Many Thanks Gogsy (Carl)!:thumb:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

That looks great, fantastic work. love those vans !

I dont envy the owner driving about with that profile of tyre though especially on a van.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Very impressive mark. those wheels sit nice with the colour mate. infact if the van was black from the side picture you could almost expect mr T to jump out. Lovin the very very glossy wet look:thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Grate work guys


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very nice
loving the wheels look very slick
im liking the new range very much
well done
should certainly shine in the dunes now

ps tell him to tax it before he goes down or plod will be after him


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

steve from wath said:


> very nice
> loving the wheels look very slick
> im liking the new range very much
> well done
> ...


Steve

Did you get your products? 
DPD made a mess of them
Carl:thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

That's a lovely van.. VW toffee brown?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Ti22 said:


> That's a lovely van.. VW toffee brown?


Original VW colour yes mate:thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

autobrite-direct said:


> Steve
> 
> Did you get your products?
> DPD made a mess of them
> Carl:thumb:


yes 
sorry i not mailed been a bit manic here
this time the box was still damaged but insides were fine this time


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

that is a damn nice van!!


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Cracking Van that, looks all the better for being with you guys!


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Great job, am i right in saying they are m6 alloys? Look lovely on that


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

tom-225 said:


> Great job, am i right in saying they are m6 alloys? Look lovely on that


Yes i believe they are mate:thumb:

Thanks


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

stunning work and stunning van top job


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very very nice van and work :thumb:


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great work and some lovely reflection shots on a very nice van 
I will be keeping my open for it. :thumb:


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

7th from last pic mate, edit out the no plate


----------



## perfect1978 (Jun 11, 2011)

top work guys,credit to gogsy.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks tidy mate, great job.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice..like the wheels..


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Love the Van,
Why would anyone want to go to Newquay!!!! :doublesho 
The place would be vastly improved by detonating a 30 megaton nuclear device within its town centre


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

love the van, tempted to get something similar for some road trips! Love the finish too!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks guys for all the comments!!

:thumb:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

That would make one hell of a van to detail out of


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Id love one tbh!! I fell in love with this van!! Cracking motor!:argie:


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

nice job. i like seeing what products you guys use. will be on your website tonight me thinks...


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Carl


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice Dub indeed, much much nicer than mine ..

Some serious poke on the front wheels..


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Love it, a modern scooby doo wagon, the colour is great.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Cracking looking van that is... really have a soft spot for these... spent a week just outside Newquay in July this year, these things are popping up all over the place, definitely the surfers choice of transport !


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

That is one nice van! I'd love one of these, need to get saving though lol.

Would I be right in thinking the rear seats can slide forwards on backwards?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

ant_s said:


> That is one nice van! I'd love one of these, need to get saving though lol.
> 
> Would I be right in thinking the rear seats can slide forwards on backwards?


They do mate yeah,, love this van to bitts!:thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Yeah, it definately is a cool van, completely against the normal look of vans. I'd love one of these as a daily lol.


----------

